# Just bought new 'old' unisaw



## Aegwyn11 (Mar 6, 2009)

New tool store in my area had their grand opening sale this weekend...they had the new unisaw on display and as such were trying to get rid of the old ones they had in stock. I was able to pick up a brand new 36-L31X-BC50, with delta mobile base, assembled, and delivered (in home) for $1430. Seemed like a pretty decent deal to me...any thoughts?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How does a new store having its grand opening have any old stock to get rid of?



G


----------



## Aegwyn11 (Mar 6, 2009)

They actually opened about 6 months ago with limited stock and have been building their stock up ever since. As an example, they started out with pretty much all the Delta stuff, but not much in other brands. Now they have Delta, Jet, and Festool, among other things.


----------

